# Advanced Sword Technique



## PhotonGuy (Mar 9, 2021)

Advanced Sword Technique


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 9, 2021)

Useless.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Useless.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2021)

Advanced movie-fu.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Advanced movie-fu.


Not even that, since lots of movies have stunt coordinators with actual training in sword arts. They may choose to sacrifice realistic application for flash or effective storytelling, but it’s a conscious choice.

This video is intermediate baton twirling with a sword.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 9, 2021)

If like to see her do that with a real sword with a sharp edge.  I’m willing to bet that was a blunt aluminum blade. 

Gawd, but I hate stuff like this.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 9, 2021)

I had a one word response to this ridiculous clip earlier - that was all I could come up with at the time as my brain was numb from the fact that someone (wearing a black belt!) would post such a thing on the internet.  But the awfulness of it is so excellent (rivaling that of the "kiai girl") that I feel compelled to break my initial comment of "useless" into more detail.  I understand that this was an "advanced" sword technique and so I may be missing something (I only had three years of iaido instruction,) but this is my take on it.

The twirls have no offensive or defensive purpose - any contact on the sword during this move would knock it out of the hand.  The move to the low center line with the blade edge facing outward may work if the opponent went in low for a leg takedown, or stumbled and fell forward, thus slicing his own shoulder or face.  The final move, a cut (kesa giri) was actually not a true cut at all (no slicing action.)  And of course there was no stance or body motion to support any of these moves.

I do not intend, here, to educate any of you on the clip's obvious shortcomings, but I needed to exorcise the vision out of my mind.  Thank you all for aiding in my therapy.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> I had a one word response to this ridiculous clip earlier - that was all I could come up with at the time as my brain was numb from the fact that someone (wearing a black belt!) would post such a thing on the internet.  But the awfulness of it is so excellent (rivaling that of the "kiai girl") that I feel compelled to break my initial comment of "useless" into more detail.  I understand that this was an "advanced" sword technique and so I may be missing something (I only had three years of iaido instruction,) but this is my take on it.
> 
> The twirls have no offensive or defensive purpose - any contact on the sword during this move would knock it out of the hand.  The move to the low center line with the blade edge facing outward may work if the opponent went in low for a leg takedown, or stumbled and fell forward, thus slicing his own shoulder or face.  The final move, a cut (kesa giri) was actually not a true cut at all (no slicing action.)  And of course there was no stance or body motion to support any of these moves.
> 
> I do not intend, here, to educate any of you on the clip's obvious shortcomings, but I needed to exorcise the vision out of my mind.  Thank you all for aiding in my therapy.


Honestly, I thought your comment of "useless" was the most apt response to it.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 10, 2021)

I hate how they never balance the sound for these, so you have to turn it up and down for when they are screaming and talking. 

i wouldnt even call it apt for entertainment fighting, and there is no sort of context given so its compeltely useless for everything, also love the use of "sword" when its just shown on a katana, so it chould be called "advanced Katana" as its only shown for one type of Sword.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 10, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Advanced Sword Technique



So you put up a video with no comment or critique, just "Advanced Sword Technique". Are we to understand you are impressed with the contents of the video, are we to understand you think this video is an embarasment? Now that every has said how bad it is, you can come on and make like you recognized that right away, but then why did you post it?  Video without context is useless.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2021)

frank raud said:


> So you put up a video with no comment or critique, just "Advanced Sword Technique". Are we to understand you are impressed with the contents of the video, are we to understand you think this video is an embarasment? Now that every has said how bad it is, you can come on and make like you recognized that right away, but then why did you post it?  Video without context is useless.


I posted it just to get other people's feedback. Most everybody has said the video is bad and that the techniques are useless, any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> I posted it just to get other people's feedback. Most everybody has said the video is bad and that the techniques are useless, any feedback is welcome.


Feedback for what?  Were you confused about this?  Were you just trying to stir up conversation?  Were you trying to stir up negative attention for the young woman in the video?  What are your motives here?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Feedback for what?  Were you confused about this?  Were you just trying to stir up conversation?


Partially



Flying Crane said:


> Were you trying to stir up negative attention for the young woman in the video?


Why would I want to do that?



Flying Crane said:


> What are your motives here?


To see what people thought of the video and the techniques shown in it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 10, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> To see what people thought of the video and the techniques shown in it.


It's similar to the CMA single edge knife skill "knife flower". It contains 5 circles movement.

The last circle behind the body require you to rotate your body. This training can force you to use your body instead of just to use your arm when you train the knife skill.

In the OP's clip, the girl is using more arm movement instead of using more body movement.

IMO, any MA training that emphasize to use the body movement instead of just to use the arm movement is a good training.

At 1.05 - 1.10 and 2.30 - 2.35.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's similar to the CMA single edge knife skill "knife flower". It contains 5 circles movement.
> 
> The last circle behind the body require you to rotate your body. This training can force you to use your body instead of just to use your arm when you train the knife skill.
> 
> ...


I feel like there is a superficial similarity, but the quality of the movement was very different.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2021)

Tough crowd at times. At least she had that Clawfoot-Tub-Do footwork going for her.


----------

